# 0177178**** bzw 86500 Anja für 1,99/SMS



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2007)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!

Ich, habe grade von der Nummer +49177178**** folgende SMS bekommen: "Hi da du dich nicht traust meld ich mich mal, Ich habe mir gedacht wenn du lust und zeit hast könnten wir uns mal treffen und unser kennenlernen vertiefen  Anja"

Da ich mit einer Anja in letzter Zeit (leider) nix zu tun hatte habe ich erfolgreich im Internet recherchiert und folgende Seite gefunden:
http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=87651

hier beschreibt einer das selbe wieich es wohl erleben würde wenn ich auf diese SMS antworte, 1,99Euro pro SMS
... die Nummer stimmt überein...

Etwa 1 Stunde später kam folgende SMS nachricht von oben genannter Nummer (ich hatte nicht geantwortet) :
"erinnerst du dich denn echt nicht mehr an mich?wenn du möchtest schicke ich dir ein foto oder wenn du ganz spontan bist treffen wir uns heute?"
 Wenige Minuten später folgte dann folgende nachricht(hatte bisher nicht auf die SMS reagiert) diesmal von der nummer 86500: "was machst du denn im Moment so? ich hau mir gerde einen kaffe hinter, wollte noch ne weile wach bleiben, wie lange bist du denn erreichbar? (1,99EUR/SMS)"

GIFT für jeden Studenten!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0177178**** bzw 86500 Anja für 1,99/SMS*

Ich habe auch von 86500 eine Einladung zum Chat bekommen und danach eine zweite sms mit leerzeile und "1,99€/sms". ich habe nicht geantwortrt und beide sms sofort gelöscht.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0177178**** bzw 86500 Anja für 1,99/SMS*

Habe auch eine SMS von 86500 bekommen, mit der Nachricht ich hätte 2 wichtige Foto/SMS in meiner Box und 1,99€/SMS. Habe ich natürlich gleich gelöscht.


----------

